# Choke tubes.... Educate me please.



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Recently, here in Kentucky they have allowed us to use buckshot now. Currently I have been using 4's in 2 3/4 inch mag. I'm running a Remington Auto TAC4 and will only use 2 3/4 inch shells with 20 inch barrel. I need a tube that will pattern better and running a full right now. A yote ran free yesterday that should have been killed.

What are my choices out there. Thinking on getting a dead coyote tube or a pattern master.

CC


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I take it you have patterned this gun and choke set up, and you do mean 0000 buck not #4's right? I have a browning and just run the modified tube with 000buck, it patterns well. A tighter choke is not always the answer. Before I invested in an expensive new tube I would be sure that the standard stuff you probably own won't work. This time of year there are a lot of targets on the curbs of all the people who got new TV's and such.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

folks around here braggs on the pattern master. they say the pattern is great out to 50 yrd and some folks say they have killed out to 65 and 75 yr while using 2 3/4" 00 buck. My son and his duck hunting buds love the pattern master. I know that has nothing to do with preds, but Pattern master must make a good choke.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes 0000 buck. No I haven't patterned it yet. I have a bunch of choke tubes at the house. I'll give what I have a try.

CC


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Carlson choke tubes make a "Dead Coyote Choke" that I'm using and it has seem to be doing the job so far. You can get them at Allpredatorcalls.com.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just ordered a Dead Coyote tube form Allpredatorcalls.com. Thanks Furtaker, and the price was good @ $32.99.

Chris C.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I think you will like it! Let me know when you roll your first one!


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

We'll do, it might be a while though. Going to be in the 60's here by Friday. That will shut them down.

Chris C.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I run the dead coyote choke on my shotgun. I shoot nothing but #4 buck and it works out pretty well. Not an expert on the shotgun because I have never messed with birds or anything but the setup works for me.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How tight is the " Dead Coyote " choke ? Tighter than a full ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> How tight is the " Dead Coyote " choke ? Tighter than a full ?


They claim is throws dense, tight patterns out to 70 yards although I have only patterned mine out to about 50.

I'll have to do some shooting with it soon and will post the range report. My experience with shotguns is really limited.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I run the dead coyote choke on my shotgun. I shoot nothing but #4 buck and it works out pretty well. Not an expert on the shotgun because I have never messed with birds or anything but the setup works for me.


By working pretty well are you talking about the raccoons you shoot with it that just get up and run away?

I run the standard full choke in my Benelli Supernova and I get a nice basketball sized pattern at about 40+ yards with a turkey load. Never tried it with #4 buck or anything else. Food for thought, some guns pattern best with the chokes that came with it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> By working pretty well are you talking about the raccoons you shoot with it that just get up and run away?
> 
> I run the standard full choke in my Benelli Supernova and I get a nice basketball sized pattern at about 40+ yards with a turkey load. Never tried it with #4 buck or anything else. Food for thought, some guns pattern best with the chokes that came with it.


HAHAHHA! No I was actually referring to my piece of coyote shaped cardboard.









At 50 yards, with #4 buck the dead coyote was shooting a pattern smaller than a basketball, with 7-10 in the heart of the coyote.

By the way.... raccoons in Texas are no joke. I once shot one in the gut and every organ was on the outside of his body and he still fought us tooth and nail.


----------

